# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  On Cue

## seaofchange

It has been confirm by a city councilman that the Central Church of Christ lot will be redeveloped as an On Cue once they move to their new church building.

----------


## menos

That's going to make for an interesting off-ramp into the gas station situation. Is there a plan for the city to improve that little section of 4th?

----------


## Jesseda

> That's going to make for an interesting off-ramp into the gas station situation. Is there a plan for the city to improve that little section of 4th?


wish they would just get rid of that weird road on both sides of the interstate. It is a bad place for a on cue with the exit ramp then that sharp turn onto that stupid side road ( that isn't a real entrance and exit to the interstate but is being used for it

----------


## damonsmuz

Jesseda is right. That entire access road area is quite weird. I am sure in the coming years that entire area will be changed and beautified. 

I would love to see a highway beautification project done. The white fence along the access road between 4 and 19th is a nice touch, but add some color to the off ramps,etc would look even better.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That white fence is horrible, imo. They need to make the service road one way and widen it to the three lanes. Add a Texas turnaround and build a new service road across the interstate making it one way as well. Push the service road closer to the highway allowing for new developments as the highway won't ever back up to where the service road is now, remove that ugly white fence, and this area would be 1000x better.

----------


## sharpshooter

I think they needed some type of fence there and decided on the white one. Looks better than some, worse than others. 

The traffic is getting to the point where I agree that one way service roads and Texas Turnarounds look like a good solution.

What they did to route traffic on Main St off I-35 in Norman is pretty slick. Something like that would work. Lots of money though.

----------


## catch22

For those of us not intimately familiar with Moore, where is this going?

----------


## jn1780

> For those of us not intimately familiar with Moore, where is this going?


I-35 and 4th st along a service road and "secondary" access point to 4th st if your wanting to avoid the main ramp that leads to Warren  theater or the post office.

----------


## macfoucin

> For those of us not intimately familiar with Moore, where is this going?


Below is where the Church of Christ is.
OnCue in Moore.JPG

I hope this actually happens, OnCue is awesome!  I do agree though that the access off of I-35 will be tricky.

----------


## jn1780

The church appears to be in the early stages of demolition.

----------


## Bobby821

> The church appears to be in the early stages of demolition.


How So?

----------


## jn1780

> How So?


I saw workers inside gutting it out and there is also port-a-potty outside. There are soil sample holes all around the site so some kind of work is about to begin.

----------


## jn1780

Full scale demolition of the church has begun today. They already made a lot of progress.

I'm assuming this is still going to be an oncue?

----------


## bucfan1512

> Full scale demolition of the church has begun today. They already made a lot of progress.
> 
> I'm assuming this is still going to be an oncue?


I believe so.  I am still curious what they might do with that exit ramp since its already quite the experience to get over before the bridge to people who do not follow the yield sign.

----------


## macfoucin

The dirt work is in full swing on this site.  I hope to see the structure going up soon.

----------


## damonsmuz

This site seems to be incredibly large. Anyone think it looks larger than most other OnCue sites?

----------


## Pete

All their sites are huge; they just don't look so big once finished because of the massive canopies.

----------


## mblues

I still have trouble envisioning how the traffic will work out here; it seems incredibly dangerous given everything coming together and happening at that exact spot. It is already dangerous now when getting off at 4th street and add this distraction and wow look out!

----------


## Dustin

So thats what all that dirt work was...  

That will be a very busy location.

----------


## bille

> I still have trouble envisioning how the traffic will work out here; it seems incredibly dangerous given everything coming together and happening at that exact spot. It is already dangerous now when getting off at 4th street and add this distraction and wow look out!


Same here, I'm still intrigued they chose that site with the service road on/off ramps setup the way they are.  Perhaps they know something we don't about the future of that area, otherwise I can see it being quite an issue with people constantly exiting off the interstate, service road traffic trying to get on to the interstate or into OnCue's parking lot and traffic trying to leave OnCue via the service road.

----------


## seaofchange

> Same here, I'm still intrigued they chose that site with the service road on/off ramps setup the way they are.  Perhaps they know something we don't about the future of that area, otherwise I can see it being quite an issue with people constantly exiting off the interstate, service road traffic trying to get on to the interstate or into OnCue's parking lot and traffic trying to leave OnCue via the service road.


From the City Council Meeting on June 1st, 2015 -

CONSIDER THE FINAL PLAT OF ON-CUE 118 LOCATED IN THE SW/4 OF SECTION 14, T10N, R3W, BEING NORTH OF S. 4TH STREET AND WEST OF I-35 SERVICE ROAD. APPLICATION BY 411 SW 4TH STREET, MOORE, OK, LLC/BARDEN KELLUM.

Elizabeth Jones, Community Development Director, stated that the subject property located north of SW 4th Street and west of the I-35 Service Road was the former site of the Central Church of Christ. In 2010 the property was rezoned to C-3 General Commercial District in order to encourage redevelopment. The church building has since been demolished in anticipation of the construction of an On-Cue gas station. Ms. Jones advised that water and sewer are available to serve the site. No floodplain is located on the property and detention will be provided. She added that access would be from SW 4th Street and the I-35 Service Road.
Ms. Jones advised that the applicant obtained a traffic impact study on the location from TEC. The study recommended the specific placement for curb cuts and roadway improvements to mitigate potential traffic impacts. The study recommended a total of four curb cuts with two on the SW 4th Street Service Road, one on the I-35 Service Road north of the on-ramp, and one on SW 2nd Street. Staff recommended approval of the item.

Councilman Hamm inquired whether drivers exiting I-35 to access On-Cue would need to use the I-35 Service Road. Ms. Jones confirmed that was correct. Steve Eddy, City Manager, added that an additional lane would be added to SW 4th Street immediately south of the property. The driveway access from the service road will be north of the yield sign.

----------


## macfoucin

I passed by yesterday, SW 4th Street service road is closed and looks like they are tearing it out.  Construction looks to be moving right along...

----------


## Paule4ou

Not to hijack this thread but the Yukon location is now underway as well (NW10th and Czech Hall). Right off the I-40 off ramp.

----------


## macfoucin

News | The Moore Daily




> The Moore store will be located on the west side of I-35 at the 4th Street exit. That’s a bit of a tricky exit, so OnCue personnel are working hard to make access to the store as convenient as possible.
> 
> “We are working with the City of Moore and ODOT to rebuild that road and so not only will it benefit OnCue and our customers but also anyone in Moore exiting off of that interstate,”

----------


## Pete

Building permit today for the Outlet Shoppes (Council) location.

----------


## Brett

Noticed that the fuel pumps have been installed at the I-35 OnCue Express . It won't be too long until this location opens.

----------


## macfoucin

Now open

----------


## bille

Saw it open just a couple hours ago.  Planning on stopping in here in a bit...

----------


## Tundra

That location has been incredibly slow since the opening, every time I've been by , there's only been a handful of cars there.

----------


## bille

> That location has been incredibly slow since the opening, every time I've been by , there's only been a handful of cars there.


I can't imagine that'll be the case for long.  I will admit that 7Eleven has an advantage of getting the 4th street traffic as well as the bypass traffic from 19th but OnCue has first dibs at those exiting the interstate...that said, they still didn't re-work that intersection enough I think.  I have no idea how it should be done but with increased traffic I can see that area turning into a mess when it's busy.

----------


## Tundra

It's been two weeks now since they've opened and it continues to be very slow, 7-11 is kicking their tail, OnCue might have been over ambitious on this location.

----------


## s00nr1

> It's been two weeks now since they've opened and it continues to be very slow, 7-11 is kicking their tail, OnCue might have been over ambitious on this location.


I enter I35 right by this location on my route to work and can confirm. The placement itself is very precarious as there is no easy access from either I35 or 4th Street.

----------


## u50254082

So if you're coming from the north, by the time you see the gas station and exit at 4th, you have to backtrack up that winding road to get to it. If I was driving a semi truck it would be arduous to slip in and out.

If you're coming from the south, you have to exit fairly early and even then I'm not so sure you can really see the OnCue when you're just passing the Warren.

If you wanted to get to the OnCue from the south bound service road, you have to exit 2 miles in advance at the exit just south of the 27th street exit.

Perhaps there are plans to make an off ramp at Main St?

----------


## sharpshooter

On Cue will need to have some bill boards with exit information placed well in advance of the business if they hope to get the drive by traffic off of the interstate; which I would think they would need to survive. The locals, on the other hand, already know how navigate that messed up intersection.

----------


## Roger S

> If I was driving a semi truck it would be arduous to slip in and out.


OnCue doesn't really cater to semi's and most truck drivers are going to be heading to the big truck stops that provide parking, showers, and other amenities for their use.

----------


## jstaylor62

I don't understand how this project ever got past a map survey, let alone a physical site survey. The traffic routes into the location are pathetic for a high traffic gas station. It's fine for something like  ... oh ... let's say a church that only gets traffic on Sunday & Wednesday. 

The off ramp from I-35 ends too close to stop and cross another lane and make a turn in the station. It's not convenient to turn off of 4th Street and then get back through the signal light. 

Well, at least they can use this as a teaching moment in various Schools of Architecture  ...

----------


## MagzOK

I filled up there on the way out of town this past weekend.  Even knowing it was coming up I thought I had missed the exit because it's like right at the waned end of an overpass and there is so much going on just before on that stretch of 35 in which you're having to pay attention.  I took the 4th St exit and had to quickly cross all lanes of the service road to turn onto the side street to make my entrance from the side.  There were quite a few vehicles using the facility, but it wasn't half of what is usually patroning the locations I usually visit (63rd and NW Expressway, and Memorial and Bryant.)  It's an odd location just seemingly stuffed into that corner.  I agree, there needs to be better signage on approach.

----------


## Trisha

I work in Moore , over on broadway & visit that on cue regularly  & it seems to stay pretty busy to me, at least during the weekday.. , I can't attest as to the entry from the highway as I'm coming from  main/4th ..

on the other hand I'm looking forward to the new one they're Building in MWC on ne23rd & Douglas!!!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The newest planned location on NW Expressway at I-44 is a great location. There are really no other gas stations in the vicinity unless you go over to the 7 Eleven on Independence or the (whatever) VP Fuels station at Penn & 44. Nothing anywhere to the east unless you zig & zag over to Western. I really do think it will be a prime spot for them.

----------

